# Suche Notebook bis 1000 Euro!!! =D



## Marco3000 (10. Februar 2011)

Hallo Ich suche ein gutes Notebook für die Schule mit dem ich aber auch viele Spiele auf guter Grafik Spielen kann.

Mich würde dieses Notebook ----> Test Asus N53SV (X5MSV) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

ansprechen weis aber nicht wie viel es kostet und wann es erhältlich ist.
Hab irgend wo gelesen das es 1179 Us-Dollar kosten wird.

Freue mich auf andere Notebook Vorschläge oder Infos bezüglich dem N53SV von Asus.

VIELEN DANK schon im Voraus !!!!


----------



## Marco3000 (10. Februar 2011)

Test Asus N53SV (X5MSV) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

hier noch mal der Link


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2011)

Nun, das ist schwer zu sagen, was es HIER kosten wird. Aber wenn es für 1000€ zu haben wäre, dann isses gut. Allerdings hat das noch einen der neuen Sandy Bridge CPus, und das kann noch was dauern, bis es da die ersten Notebooks wirklich verfügbar gibt. 

HIer wäre aber so ein ähnliches verfügbar: ASUS X5MSV-SX191V (90N1QYF68N6334VL151) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  oder auch von acer: Acer Aspire 5750G-2638G75Bnkk, GeForce GT 540M (LX.RCF02.063) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Und mit der gleichen Grafikkarte würdest Du das auch viel preiswerter bekommen, dann halt ohne Quadcore, wobei die Frage ist, ob ein Quadcore bei so einer grafikkarte wirklich sein muss. zB der hir kostet nur 660€ mit Versand bei amazon: Acer Aspire 5742G-464G75Mnkk, schwarz (LX.RB902.041) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  und ich glaub nicht, dass der Asus für 1000€ die knapp 330€ Mehrpreis auch wert ist... oder kann der irgendwas besonderes, was der preiswertere Acer nicht kann?


----------



## Marco3000 (10. Februar 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort 
 aber was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Quad Core und Dual Core?????


----------



## Marco3000 (10. Februar 2011)

Und was können diese Sandy Bridge Prozessoren????


----------



## Speedguru (10. Februar 2011)

ich hatte den asus, doch sie haben ja probs mit dem chipsatz.. deshalb habe ich ihn zurückgeschickt, warum ist er den wieder verfügbar?
Meine eindrücke: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/support-forum-von-asus/134384-asus-n53sv-2.html


----------



## Marco3000 (10. Februar 2011)

Welche Grafikkarte bräuchte das Notebook um Starcraft 2 auf höchster Grafik spielen zu können


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2011)

Also, auf "hoch" hätte ne Nvidia 460m ca. 50-5FPS, auf Max um die 32-35.


Ne bessere Graka für Notebooks würde dich deutlich teurer kommen.


----------



## Marco3000 (10. Februar 2011)

30 FPS genügen ja oder??????????????


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2011)

Kommt auf die Ansprüche an. Ich persönlich würde dann lieber bei den Details nen Tick zurückgehen, um 40-50FPS zu haben.


----------



## schneiderbernd (11. Februar 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, auf "hoch" hätte ne Nvidia 460m ca. 50-5FPS, auf Max um die 32-35.
> 
> 
> Ne bessere Graka für Notebooks würde dich deutlich teurer kommen.


naja wie schon woanders erwähnt in Berlin Pankow hatten die die >Tage bei Medimax das G53 mit ner GTX460 für 1100€...also echt Bomben Preis...ist zwar kein neuer I7 war glaube der i7-740QM..


----------



## Marco3000 (11. Februar 2011)

Gut also mit dem Notebook will ich auf jeden Fall Starcraft 2 auf höchster Grafik spielen können
und es sollte auch flüssig laufen


----------



## Marco3000 (11. Februar 2011)

schneiderbernd schrieb:


> naja wie schon woanders erwähnt in Berlin Pankow hatten die die >Tage bei Medimax das G53 mit ner GTX460 für 1100€...also echt Bomben Preis...ist zwar kein neuer I7 war glaube der i7-740QM..


Gibts dieses G53 schon irgendwo zu kaufen?????


----------



## schneiderbernd (11. Februar 2011)

Marco3000 schrieb:


> Gibts dieses G53 schon irgendwo zu kaufen?????


keine Ahnung...schau halt mal Medimax...oder Mediamarkt...
...aber wie wäre es mit dem:ASUS G60JX, Core i5 M430, Nvidia Geforce GTS 360M, 4 GB bei eBay.de: (endet 15.02.11 10:23:42 MEZ)
...der Preis ist gut...kannst ihm ja 700€ vorschlagen!! Damit kannste alles zocken...habe es auch!


----------



## Marco3000 (11. Februar 2011)

Das Asus G60JX hat ja aber nur 1366x768 Pixel genügt das???
Halt Is der Bildschirm scharf genung???


----------



## Marco3000 (11. Februar 2011)

Ist der gut ?
Asus G60JX-JX150V 40,6 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

oder der
Asus G60J-JX042V 40,6 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (11. Februar 2011)

Wie wärs mit dem Acer Aspire 7551G.Hat mich 699 Euronen gekostet.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]    Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Marco3000 (12. Februar 2011)

Bist du dir sicher das ich mit dem Acer Starcraft 2 auf ultra zocken kann weil bei dem Diagramm steht ja oben "Starcraftt Low"........... =D
aber wenns geht wär es ziemlich gut für den preis XD


----------



## butter_milch (12. Februar 2011)

Wenn dir grafische Qualität am Herzen liegt, dann kauf dir einen richtigen PC.

Ansonsten holste dir einen der Laptops die im dritten Post vorgeschlagen wurden.


----------



## Marco3000 (12. Februar 2011)

Ich will keinen Stand Pc da ich den Laptop für die Schule brauch.


----------



## Marco3000 (12. Februar 2011)

In welchem Notebook ist eine NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460M drin ???????????
Gibts eins unter 1000 Euro ??????????


----------



## Marco3000 (21. Februar 2011)

Hab mir jetzt endlich das HP Pavilion dv6 vom Media Markt um 700 Euro gehohlt und bin damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden Es hat 6GB Ram i5 CPU  eine ATI 5650 Fingerscanner beleuchtete Tastatur und sieht auch noch gut aus.
Es giebt nur zwei kleine Probleme:

1. Auf der Tastatur gibt es Tasten die zB. den Taschenrechner oder das Internet öffnen und das ist extrem nervig.

2.Auf dem Notebook waren ein Haufen von HP Programmen vorinstalliert und ich weiß nicht welche ich davon brauch und welche ich deinstallieren kann.

Freue mich auf eure Antworten =D


----------



## Speedguru (22. Februar 2011)

Glückwunsch!
ich denke du kannst die Programme deinstallieren, die du einfach nicht benötigst, den rest kannst du ja behalten 
 Deinstallier halt keine Treiber...
MFG

Speed


----------

